# Todays Haul



## Mechta (Mar 24, 2011)

http://bellezzaisbeauty.blogspot.com/2011/03/mac-haul.html

  	it's easier to show you the link than to write it all again hehe


----------



## atwingirl (Mar 27, 2011)

Those four shadows that you purchased are among my most used, enjoy them!


----------



## whatzoedid (Mar 29, 2011)

Oooh I've always wanted to try Fix+ I have really dry skin too, may have to try it out! 
  	It's always great when you get some money off too  Great haul!


----------



## n_c (Mar 29, 2011)

Nice haul!


----------



## JennsJewelz (Mar 29, 2011)

Awesome haul! I've just added all those shadows to my lemmings list. Lol!


----------



## JaiLeeP (Mar 29, 2011)

Love those shadows!


----------



## armyguyswife (Apr 13, 2011)

OOOOO.....love them too


----------



## sheisaclassic (Apr 17, 2011)

Great stuff!


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Apr 17, 2011)

Patina is a fab eyeshadow


----------

